# which collets for 9A?



## SE18 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi, I've got the SB9A and don't have any collets and was wondering what kind are the least expensive. I heard that there are only 2 types that work, the C3s which need some sort of rod going thru the spindle to hold them on and the other option is ER32 collet chuck. I've heard some of the ER32 chucks have concentricity problems. I don't want to spend a ton of money so I'll probably go to CR or ebay to find a deal (if there ever is one!) but before I do I need to know what I'm looking for!

BTW, I also will be hunting for a boring head, but not sure what type is compatible. My tailstock takes MT2.

I understand there's been people who make their own boring heads but I'm not sure my small homemade mill could handle the dovetail cut that's needed to make it.

Thanks


----------



## 7mag (Jun 13, 2014)

I have an Enco 9x20 with a MT3 spindle bore and I use a ER20 collet chuck(that is threaded for draw bar) in mine and it works great.  I use mine for pieces 1/2" or smaller. You will get more capacity with the ER32 but the larger pieces with the overhang of the collet chuck might chatter.  
I like the ER collets for the range of the sizes that you can put in them.  I've not had any problems with runout on my collet chuck.


----------



## martik777 (Jun 18, 2014)

+1 for ER collets

Best option is to make your own ERxx chuck, then you'll know it will be dead on, plus you can put stock thru the spindle. ER25 will go up to 5/8" and an entire collet set goes for $45 on ebay. Price doubles for ER32 and 4x for ER40

Doubleboost has a good video on youtube to make an ER32 chuck.

CTCtools sells decent MT3 ERxx chucks  for approx $17


You don't NEED dovetails for a home made boring head.


----------



## SE18 (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## fastback (Jun 18, 2014)

The Southbend were originally used with 3C collets. .  The normal range is up to 1/2-inch.   They can be gotten in sizes up to 5/8 inch.  You need a draw bar, collet closer and thread protector. You can insert pieces through the draw bar, but are limited to about 1/2 inch in diameter.

I know that the collets and closer assemblies can be purchased at Tools4Cheap.  The owners name is Jeff.

Paul


----------



## SE18 (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks, I think Mart's solution allows for sizes larger than .5" as it uses a collet chuck vice a collet closer, but correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## awander (Jun 18, 2014)

Why a boring head in the tailstock, as opposed to holding a boring bar on the toolpost?


----------



## SE18 (Jun 18, 2014)

cutting tapers with a boring head if you don't have a taper attachment and don't like moving the tailstock off center


----------



## SE18 (Jun 19, 2014)

here's a link to boring head used to turn tapers:

http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/threads/39729-Taper-turning-in-lathe-using-Boring-Head

I browsed thru CTC tools, nice site, nice prices, and found this:

http://www.ctctools.biz/servlet/the-533/3"-BORING-HEAD-MT2/Detail

It has MT2 so should fit into my MT2 Tailstock. Has a pretty big offset. I'm not thrilled about carbide tipped boring bars as I use mostly HSS tools in my 9A lathe, but seems that particular boring head is only offered as a set.

I'll wait a couple of days to purchase it to see if there are other recommendations or suggestions.

Also in that CTC tool site, I noticed ER25 and ER32 collet chucks, some sold as complete sets or partial sets.

I'm thinking it might be better to buy the ER25 with a complete set of collets vice a ER32 with only a partial set.

The only thing I have misgivings is that the collet chucks are not screw on. Rather, they have an MT3 taper and I'm not sure how secure that will stay in the headstock

http://www.ctctools.biz/servlet/the-38/ER32-MT3-MK3-COLLET/Detail


Thanks


----------



## martik777 (Jun 19, 2014)

The metric collet set is only $42 shipped on ebay vs $58 from CTCtools.  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-15PCS-E...4?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item3cdfc5b030

The MT3 will be very secure in your spindle with the  drawbar attached, but you won't be able to put longer stock thru the spindle.


----------



## SE18 (Jun 20, 2014)

Where's the drawbar? Is that a separate item and does it screw inside the chuck's MT3? I was under the impression that you just stick the MT3 into the spindle and it's good to go. A drawbar would allay my fear of it spinning though if there's a hidden inside threading to the chuck


----------



## Canuck (Jun 20, 2014)

This is a view of a 9A with the 3C collet setup:



You can see the drawbar on the left side of the headstock.  Sorry, I don't have any other pictures of the individual pieces...


----------



## SE18 (Jun 20, 2014)

I know that the 3C uses a drawbar setup, but I was under the impression that an ER collet chuck is just supposed to be screwed on to the headstock. That's why I was surprised that in the link I provided, there's no provision for screwing it to the HS, just a 3MT sticking out from it. By it screwing on the headstock, it allows stock up to the diameter of the spindle to be inserted. That's supposedly the main advantage over a drawbar, which limits stock to .5"


----------



## Kernbigo (Jun 20, 2014)

This is what i use to cut a taper it is call a taper-tail, put in the tailstock and off set it


----------

